# Man declared dead found breathing in morgue



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Man declared dead found breathing in morgue 
N.C. emergency medical team suspended after screw-up*

The Associated Press
Updated: 9:11 a.m. ET Jan. 27, 2005


RALEIGH, N.C. - A medical examiner studying a body in a morgue was startled when the man took a shallow breath.

Emergency medical technicians had declared 29-year-old Larry D. Green dead almost two hours earlier, after he was hit by a car.

Medical examiner J.B. Perdue was called to the accident scene Monday but did not examine Green then. Later, he was documenting Green’s injuries when he noticed the man was breathing.

“I had to look twice myself just to make sure it was there, that’s how subtle it was,” Perdue said.

Green, 29, was taken to Duke University Medical Center in Durham, where he was in critical condition Wednesday.

Several members of the Franklin County emergency medical service have been suspended pending an investigation, said Darnell Batton, the county attorney.

© 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.
URL: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6875358/?GT1=6065
*


*all I gotta say is WTF! This guy is gonna have a good conversation starter! Oh hi, ya I was pronounced dead and was in the morgue when I began to breathe again.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes he will! That is a surreal story...


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

:shock: TWO HOURS LATER !!!! Holy crow man... IF he pulls through he'll never have to work again... he gonna get PAID! that's a HUGE screw up.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Good thing he wasnt an organ donor. :wink: or closterphobic.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

just think, another hour and there could have been an autopsy :? :shock:


----------

